# Need something to change M4p to MP3



## wahlroot (Mar 31, 2004)

I got a song from itunes that is .M4P that I cannot seem to play in anything but itunes player. It shows it as MPEG4, if that means anything. I would like to burn it and play it in CD player in my car or in the house. I need some application that can change it to something else. Maybe .MP3 or .WAV


----------



## jdl (Jan 4, 2005)

Go to Google and type, "Convert m4p to mp3." You'll get several solutions.


----------



## beefy (Aug 4, 2002)

One of the best and it is free

http://www.dbpoweramp.com/dmc.htm


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If these are copy protected songs, you're out of luck. You mention Itunes, which makes me think you have downloaded them from a pay service...


----------



## wahlroot (Mar 31, 2004)

Yes itunes is a pay service. They are no good if the only place I can play them is on my computer. I will try to burn them to a CD and see what happens. itunes seems to have a way to burn songs, so will see what happens.


----------



## MyName (Oct 25, 2001)

To do this go to your ITunes, then go ahead and burn a CD of all your songs. After it's done simply put it back in your CD tray and rip them to your computer using Windows Media Player. They'll be in the correct format then.I haven't had any luck with software that will do this, but if you do let me know. It's a waste of a CD in a sense, but it gets the job done.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you used a CD-RW to do this trick, you could erase it and use it again. Since you don't plan on playing them on anything, it doesn't matter if it's a CD-RW...


----------



## wahlroot (Mar 31, 2004)

I burned the songs with itunes to a CDRW. It burned with a .cda extension. This is the same as songs on some of my purchased CD's that I have. Works in my CD players in the car and my house, so I will dowload them to my computer and burn to a CDR, and stick with it for now. Thanks for your help.


----------

